# Tom Venuto Talks!  ? an interview by Jon Benson



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

JON BENSON INTERVIEWS TOM VENUTO ABOUT SUPPLEMENTS,MEAL REPLACEMENTS, CARDIO, WEIGHT TRAINING, LOSING STUBBORN FAT AND MORE!JB: We???re here today with Tom Venuto. Tom is a trainer and nutritionist; he is from the New York City Area, and runs a whole chain of health clubs, if I???m not mistaken, is that right Tom?Tom: Yes, we have [...]

*Read More...*


----------

